# Die Hälfte aller Firmen-PCs läuft noch mit Windows 2000



## Captain Picard (15 Juni 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/60661


> Laut einer Studie der kanadischen Marktforscher von AssetMatrix läuft auf knapp der Hälfte aller Firmen-PCs immer noch Windows 2000, bei Unternehmen mit mehr als 250 PCs sogar auf mehr als 50 Prozent der Rechner. Bei Firmen mit weniger als 250 PCs besitzt hingegen Windows XP den größten Anteil.
> ....
> Steve O'Halloran von AssetMatrix erklärte den hohen Anteil von Windows 2000 mit der Tatsache, dass Windows XP in Firmen hauptsächlich Windows 95/98 ablöst.* Die Umstellung auf neue Betriebssysteme werde weniger von einer intelligenten und vorausschauenden IT-Strategie bestimmt, sondern vor allem durch den Ersatz von alternden PCs. AssetMatrix gab erst kürzlich das Ergebnis einer Studie bekannt, nach der erst weniger als ein Viertel aller XP-Rechner mit dem Service Pack 2 ausgestattet seien.*


cp


----------



## Counselor (15 Juni 2005)

Das hängt vor allem damit zusammen, daß viele PCs mit einem im Leasingvertrag bestimmten Betriebssystem auf etwa drei bis vier Jahre geleast sind. Da kann man nicht so einfach zwischendurch das Betriebssystem ändern. Allerdings steigt erfahrungsgemäß bei den meisten PCs nach etwa drei bis vier Jahren Betrieb die Reparaturanfälligkeit signifikant, so daß ein Tausch notwendig wird. Mit einer größeren Tauschaktion geht darüber hinaus ein hoher Aufwand einher (Aufstellen des Geräts, Eingliederung des Geräts in die Netzwerkstruktur, Software für das neue OS testen und Packages bereitstellen, Anwender schulen usw).

Die Servicepackausrollerei ist allgemein auch nicht so trivial. Zumal das Servicepack 2 eine Progammierdisziplin voraussetzt, die viele Programmierklitschen nicht haben. Wenn man solch schlecht programmierte Software im Einsatz hat, dann hat man nur die Wahl das Zeugs unter Windows 2000 weiterlaufen zu lassen oder die alten Lizenzen abzuschreiben und was neues zu kaufen.


----------



## drboe (16 Juni 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Das hängt vor allem damit zusammen, daß viele PCs mit einem im Leasingvertrag bestimmten Betriebssystem auf etwa drei bis vier Jahre geleast sind. Da kann man nicht so einfach zwischendurch das Betriebssystem ändern.


Man kann schon; kostet aber. Und was ist eigentlich schlecht an Windows2000? Die Meldung liest sich so, als ob die Betreiber von Windows2000 PC ein Problem haben. Haben die das, abgesehen von den üblichen Mängeln von MS? M. E. nicht.



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings steigt erfahrungsgemäß bei den meisten PCs nach etwa drei bis vier Jahren Betrieb die Reparaturanfälligkeit signifikant, so daß ein Tausch notwendig wird.


Was sind das für Erfahrungen? Die Gründe sind m. E. ganz andere. Die Finanzämter gestatten schon lange die Abschreibung binnen 3 Jahren. Daraus hat sich der Erneuerungszyklus ergeben, den man eben auch bei Mietverträgen einhält, auch wenn das technisch kaum geboten ist. Bei Servern mit Dauerbetrieb sind nach 3 Jahren Ausfälle z. B. der HDs anhand der üblichen MTBFs durchaus zu erwarten. Auch das Netzteil bzw. der Lüfter kann sich gelegentlich die Karten legen. Aber der Rest? Bei reinen Desktop-PC, das ist die Masse, gibt es solche Fehler selten. Und der Austausch der Tastatur oder Maus ist nicht wirklich so kritisch, dass es die Beschaffung eines neuen PC rechtfertigt. 
Hier läuft z. B. noch ein P_II/366MHz von 1998 mit 256 MB RAM unter Windows_98 2nd Ed. Reparaturkosten bisher: 0,00 EUR. Bis vor kurzem konnte auch noch einen P_II 266 Mhz bieten, den ich inzwischen verschenkt habe. Lief mit Windows95 64 MB RAM astrein. Reparaturanfällig? Nie gehört. Nun sage einer, dass man Gigahertz-Boliden benötigt, um Textverarbeitung, Excel, Mail und Internet zu nutzen. Ich glaub das nicht. Dass es Leute gibt, die immer das jeweils neueste, schnellste usw. haben wollen, glaube ich schon eher. Das aber nun mit mangelnder Haltbarkeit begründen zu wollen, kommt mir doch etwas seltsam vor.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Counselor (16 Juni 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann schon


Nein. Der PC muß mit der Ausstattung zurückgegeben werden, mit der er geleast wurde. Also auch mit dem Betriebssystem, das geleast wurde.





			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind das für Erfahrungen?


Statistische Auswertung von Technikereinsätzen.





			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gründe sind m. E. ganz andere.


Nein.





			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Bei reinen Desktop-PC, das ist die Masse, gibt es solche Fehler selten.


Bei PCs, die älter als vier Jahre sind, fallen überdurchschnittlich oft die Festplatten aus.





			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Hier läuft z. B. noch ein P_II/366MHz von 1998 mit 256 MB RAM unter Windows_98 2nd Ed. Reparaturkosten bisher: 0,00 EUR. Bis vor kurzem konnte auch noch einen P_II 266 Mhz bieten, den ich inzwischen verschenkt habe. Lief mit Windows95 64 MB RAM astrein. Reparaturanfällig? Nie gehört.


Diese Angaben mögen stimmen. Da du aber sicher nicht Tausende von Usern mit Tausenden von PCs hast, sind deine Einzelfälle nicht geeignet, unsere Statistik zu widerlegen.





			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Nun sage einer, dass man Gigahertz-Boliden benötigt, um Textverarbeitung, Excel, Mail und Internet zu nutzen.


Die neuere Software hat härtere Anfoderungen an die Hardware. Die alten Geräte erfüllen diese Anforderungen oft nicht mehr.





			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Dass es Leute gibt, die immer das jeweils neueste, schnellste usw. haben wollen, glaube ich schon eher.


Nach diesen Kriterien werden mit Sicherheit keine Investitionen im Umfang von mehreren Tausend Softwarelizenzen gemacht. Ausschlaggebend ist ehr, daß der Hersteller der jahrealten Software diese nicht mehr supportet. Oft macht auch ein serverseitiger Releasewechsel einen clientseitigen Releasewechsel erforderlich.


----------



## Reducal (16 Juni 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dafuer: Kleines Beispiel: ....bring´ mal GData PowerRoute 2005 auf Win98, ME oder 2000 zu laufen. Trotz an dem Produkt erklärter Kompatibilität funzt das wirklich nur mit XP und IE 6 richtig.


----------



## drboe (16 Juni 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das kenne ich aus diversen Firmen völlig anders. Nämlich das man aus Datenschutzgründen die HD sogar völlig putz.



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Privat gesehen hättest Du recht. Geschäftlich halte ich aber unsere Kunden, u. a. Krankenkassen, Pharmaunternehmen, Banken, Versicherungen, IT-Dienstleister für statistisch ebenso relevant. Daher behaupte ich nach wie vor, dass eine Häufung von HD Ausfällen nach ca. 3 Jahren bei Servern hinkommt, bei Desktop-PC aber nicht. Die laufen nur ca. 40% dessen, was die Server bringen müssen.



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für Office 2000, IE/Netscape, Outlook und SAP-GUI braucht es doch keine GHz. Die Leute im Büro lassen auch keine DVDs ablaufen oder anderes Multimedia Zeug. 



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Ausschlaggebend ist ehr, daß der Hersteller der jahrealten Software diese nicht mehr supportet.


Schlechte Verträge. So etwas kann und soll man verhandeln. 



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Oft macht auch ein serverseitiger Releasewechsel einen clientseitigen Releasewechsel erforderlich.


Das stimmt natürlich. Und von daher will ein Wechsel jedenfalls gut überlegt sein und muss wirklich etwas nützen. Viele Firmen lassen sich den mörderischen Innovationszyklus der Hersteller nicht mehr aufzwingen. Und m. E. ist das mit ein Grund dafür, dass viele Firmen noch Windows 2000 einsetzen. Als Windows 95 heraus kam, haben ja auch viele ihre Win 3.11 Installation gelassen und auf NT4 gewartet. Ich persönlich fand Windows 2000 gut, auch wenn auf dem Notebook hier inzw. XP läuft; aber so konfiguriert, das es wie Win2000 aussieht. Nostalgie? 

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (16 Juni 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Kleines Beispiel: ....bring´ mal GData PowerRoute 2005 auf Win98, ME oder 2000 zu laufen. Trotz an dem Produkt erklärter Kompatibilität funzt das wirklich nur mit XP und IE 6 richtig.


Dann erfüllt doch nur das OS nicht die Voraussetzungen für den Betrieb. Spricht also für ein Upgrade auf XP. Aber das Gerät (HW) muss man doch deshalb nicht auch immer tauschen. Die Industrie hätte das gern. Aber wenn es nach denen ginge, müßte ich mich wohl fast monatlich völlig neu mit Fernseher, Video, Kühlschrank, Waschmaschine usw. ausrüsten, jährlich ein neues Auto kaufen und täglich 200g Schokolade essen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## stieglitz (16 Juni 2005)

Wir sind mit unserem Firmennetzwerk erst Anfang 2005 auf XP umgestiegen und zwar von WIN98, ohne WIN2000.
Und das soll dann erst mal ein paar Jahre halten.
Der Spiegel-Online beschreibt die Beweggründe sehr anschaulich hier:


			
				SpOn schrieb:
			
		

> "Never change a running system"
> 
> Jetzt jedoch beginnt für Win 2000 die Phase des so genannten "extended Support". Größere Updates wird es nicht mehr geben. Ob damit nun aber noch eine Wechsel-Welle hin zu XP eingeleitet werden kann, erscheint fraglich: Eher werden viele Kunden die voraussichtlich eineinhalb Jahre bis zur Veröffentlichung von Longhorn aussitzen.
> 
> Für Microsoft ist das eine neue, wenig erfreuliche Erfahrung: Bis zur Veröffentlichung von XP hatten die Kunden den Wechsel der Produktgenerationen weitgehend mitgemacht. Dass das als Win-2000-Nachfolger gedachte XP aber schon wenig mehr als ein Jahr nach Win 2000 erschien, könnte seine Chancen im Business-Bereich torpediert haben. An zu häufigen Produktwechseln haben die Unternehmen schon aus Kostengründen kein Interesse - ganz abgesehen davon, dass jedes System eine Zeit braucht, für ein Firmennetz optimiert zu werden. Wenn dann endlich alles reibungslos läuft, tritt eine fast schon heilige Devise in Kraft: "Never change a running system".


http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,360760,00.html


----------



## Counselor (16 Juni 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Das kenne ich aus diversen Firmen völlig anders. Nämlich das man aus Datenschutzgründen die HD sogar völlig putz.


In sensiblen Bereichen werden bei uns ThinClients eingesetzt.





			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Daher behaupte ich nach wie vor, dass eine Häufung von HD Ausfällen nach ca. 3 Jahren bei Servern hinkommt, bei Desktop-PC aber nicht. Die laufen nur ca. 40% dessen, was die Server bringen müssen.


Und ich behaupte -aufgrund Erfahrung in der Pharmaindustrie- dass die HD Ausfälle nach drei Jahren durchaus steigen. Die statistische Grundlage ist da auch sehr breit, da die Technik ja jeden Einsatz erfaßt. In 2002 gab es arge Probleme mit den Festplatten von NT-Rechnern, die 1998/99 angeschafft wurden. Diese Rechner wurden dann bevorzugt gegen Windows 2000 Rechner ausgetauscht. Aus dieser Erfahrung hat man Konsequenzen gezogen, und die Ersatzrechner auf drei Jahre geleast. Unabhängig davon gibt zB auch Recovery Labs die Lebensdauer einer Festplatte mit drei Jahren an:
http://www.recoverylabs.net/hinweise-rettungen/festplatte.htm


			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Für Office 2000, IE/Netscape, Outlook und SAP-GUI braucht es doch keine GHz. Die Leute im Büro lassen auch keine DVDs ablaufen oder anderes Multimedia Zeug.


Etwas realitätsfern. Wir verwenden Office 2003 und Notes 6.5. Naja, und was passiert, wenn der neue SAPGUI auf den alten Kisten läuft, das sehe ich täglich. Das geht im Schneckentempo. Außerdem wird bei uns mit Streaming Media gearbeitet (Übertragungen der Geschäftsleitung, Konferenzen). Umfangreiche gut bebilderte Powerpointpräsentationen sind auch keine Seltenheit.





			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Schlechte Verträge. So etwas kann und soll man verhandeln.


Dann verhandel mal mit IBM/Lotus oder Mircosoft um den Support von Uraltkram. Oder verhandel mit McAfee um Virus Patterns für NT4. Das ist so, als wenn man mit der Deutschen Bahn den Fahrpreis individuell aushandeln wollte.





			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Firmen lassen sich den mörderischen Innovationszyklus der Hersteller nicht mehr aufzwingen.


Das ist richtig. Bei uns wollte man XP überspringen. Geht aber nicht mehr, weil der Support für Windows 2000 faktisch endet und der Nachfolger noch nicht da ist. Also least man jetzt die neuen Rechner mit XP. Die alten Leasingverträge werden wegen der zu erwartenden Reparaturkosten nicht mehr verlängert.


----------



## drboe (16 Juni 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Wir verwenden Office 2003 und Notes 6.5.


Da hast Du es: ihr seid einfach viel zu hektisch. Wenn für die Deutsche Bank bisher Notes 4.5 gut genug war, muss man nicht diese modische Zeug 6.5 einsetzen. 



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist natürlich der falsche Zeitpunkt für Verhandlungen. Man macht das bereits beim Einkauf. Und IBM leistet Support durchaus lang. 



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Oder verhandel mit McAfee um Virus Patterns für NT4. Das ist so, als wenn man mit der Deutschen Bahn den Fahrpreis individuell aushandeln wollte.


Das ist nicht wirklich vergleichbar. Auf bahnfahren hat die DB fast ein Monopol. Bei Virenscannern existeren dagegen genügend vergleichbare Produkte am Markt, so dass der selbstbewußte Käufer jede Menge Macht hat den Preis zu drücken bzw. die Leistung zu bekommen, die er sich wünscht. 



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was was ich höre ist, dass viele Firmen das einfach aussitzen wollen und XP sehr wohl überspringen. Es gibt eigentlich keinen Grund sich von den Produktzyklen bei MS oder anderen Herstellern abhängig zu machen. Wenn die dann eines Tages 6 Major-Releases per anno herausbringen, wäre man ja nur noch mit Change beschäftigt. Es ist zudem ein Wert an sich, eine einheitliche SW Landschaft zu haben. Bei einem Mineralöl-Konzern hieß es dazu vor Jahren: "wir haben nur Windows NT 3.51; weltweit. Wir haben damit weltweit Probleme; aber überall die gleichen." Ist radikal aber konsequent; und ich fand das toll. Mein damaliger Chef weniger, aber der wollte ja auch verkaufen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (16 Juni 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Dann erfüllt doch nur das OS nicht die Voraussetzungen für den Betrieb. Spricht also für ein Upgrade auf XP. Aber das Gerät (HW) muss man doch deshalb nicht auch immer tauschen.


Du willst damit doch aber nicht wirklich behaupten, dass XP tatsächlich auf Deiner Kiste reibungslos läuft, oder?





			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Hier läuft z. B. noch ein P_II/366MHz von 1998 mit 256 MB RAM unter Windows_98 2nd


----------



## Counselor (17 Juni 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn für die Deutsche Bank bisher Notes 4.5 gut genug war, muss man nicht diese modische Zeug 6.5 einsetzen.


Gähn. Die Migration weg von Notes 4.5 hatte durchaus Gründe, die ich dir allerdings nicht nennen werde. Und daß die Investitionsentscheidungen der Deutschen Bank für anders strukturierte Unternehmen anderer Branchen nicht maßgebend sind, dürfte dir auch einleuchten.





			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist natürlich der falsche Zeitpunkt für Verhandlungen. Man macht das bereits beim Einkauf.


Natürlich schließt man die Supportverträge beim Einkauf ab. Jedoch wird MS die Verträge nicht mit Laufzeiten abschließen, die über das bei denen geplante End-of-Lifetime hinausgehen.





			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Und IBM leistet Support durchaus lang.


Aber sicher nicht ewig und nicht über den End-of-Lifteime hinaus.





			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Virenscannern existeren dagegen genügend vergleichbare Produkte am Markt, so dass der selbstbewußte Käufer jede Menge Macht hat den Preis zu drücken bzw. die Leistung zu bekommen, die er sich wünscht.


Offensichtlich nicht. Denn ansonsten würde McAfee die Produktion von Patterns für NT-Rechner nicht einstellen. Was sich betriebswirtschaftlich nicht rechnet, werden die nicht produzieren. Und wegen der wenigen NT-PCs macht es ökonomisch keinen Sinn, den Hersteller zu wechseln. Es ist günstiger, die paar Rechner durch geleaste XP-PCs zu ersetzen. Das weiß auch McAfee.





			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Was was ich höre ist, dass viele Firmen das einfach aussitzen wollen und XP sehr wohl überspringen.


Diese Firmen werden dann auch keine Major Updates mehr bekommen. Deren Problem. Es spricht jedenfalls nichts dagegen, neue anzuschaffende Desktops mit XP auszurüsten, wenn es kostengünstiger ist als die Ausrüstung mit Windows 2000.





			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt eigentlich keinen Grund sich von den Produktzyklen bei MS oder anderen Herstellern abhängig zu machen.


Haben wir ja auch nicht. Wir sind ja nicht pünktlich mit dem Erscheinen von XP auf XP umgestiegen. Und genau so wird es bei Longhorn sein.


----------



## drboe (17 Juni 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein. Das OS darauf zitierst Du doch auch (siehe meine Hervorhebung). Aber ab ca. 450 Mhz/256 MB RAM läuft XP nach meinen Erfahrungen tadellos. Das entspricht etwa dem Technikstand der HW von 1999. Es ist wohl unstreitig, dass neuere Betriebssysteme mehr Ressourcen als frühere Systeme benötigen. Windows 3.11 lief mit 8-16 MB RAM auf einem 486er System ausreichend gut. Windows 95 brauchte eine CPU ab 80486/66MHz, 16-32 MB RAM und lief ziemlich gut ab P_I/133 MHz und 64 MB. Die heutigen Systeme mit P4/2.4 GHz und darüber bieten zusammen mit der Anwendungssoftware im Büroalltag keinen so deutlichen Mehrwert, dass der den höheren Technikeinsatz wirklich rechtfertigt. Ob man z. B. seine Post mit Office 95, 97, 2000 oder Office XP erledigt, spielt keine Rolle. Abgesehen davon, dass der SW-Wechsel jedesmal kostet und Anpassungen an diversen Stellen nach sich zieht: wenn der Ressourcen-Hunger neuerer SW zum vorzeitigen Wechsel der HW-Plattform zwingt, ist es unsinnig für praktisch kaum wahrnehmbare Vorteile umzurüsten. IT wird u.a . deshalb als Kostenfaktor ersten Ranges betrachtet, weil die IT-Technologiezyklen nicht mit den üblichen Investitionszyklen korrespondieren. Unternehmensführer sind bezüglich der IT-Leistungen mehr und mehr skeptisch und halten die meisten Ausgaben für überhöht, oft sogar für überflüssig. Die Diskussionen um IT-Outsourcing zeigen das deutlich. Damit steigt künftig der Druck auf IT Abteilungen ebenso an, wie die Zahl der arbeitslosen IT'ler. Ich halte es daher aus eigenen Interesse für erforderlich die Investitionen zu strecken und mit gewissen Selbstverständlichkeiten der letzten Jahre Schluß zu machen. Dazu gehören m. E. auch die durchschnittlichen Nutzungszeiten der Systeme. Mir ist es lieber, man spart an der HW/SW als Kollegen einzubüßen. Ich kenne kaum noch Firmen, bei denen die IT-Abteilungen diesbezüglich Inseln der Seeligen sind.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Counselor (17 Juni 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> IT wird u.a . deshalb als Kostenfaktor ersten Ranges betrachtet, weil die IT-Technologiezyklen nicht mit den üblichen Investitionszyklen korrespondieren...Ich kenne kaum noch Firmen, bei denen die IT-Abteilungen diesbezüglich Inseln der Seeligen sind.


Eine Insel der Seeligen ist unsere IT-Abetilung wahrlich nicht. Es laufen zur Zeit massive Effizienzsteigerungsprojekte. Der Ansatz ist eine Optimierung aller Prozesse auf Basis eines weltweiten IT-Standards. Das hat u. a. zur Folge, daß lokale IT-Support-Strukturen aufgelöst werden zugunsten globaler Supportstrukturen.





			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Die Diskussionen um IT-Outsourcing zeigen das deutlich. Damit steigt künftig der Druck auf IT Abteilungen ebenso an, wie die Zahl der arbeitslosen IT'ler.


Schon jetzt liegt die Ausführung vieler IT-Aufgaben in Händen von Fremdfirmen.


----------



## IT-Schrauber (17 Juni 2005)

Wer frueh mit dem IT-Outsourcing angefangen hat, hat allerdings eine bemerkenswerte Lernkurve: Die explodierenden Kosten fuer unvorhergesehene Supportfaelle (die durch Wartungsvertrag X und Firma Y natuerlich nicht abgedeckt sind, also extra kosten) haben anscheinend inzwischen genug blutige Nasen verursacht, um die letzten Hirnreste soweit zu aktivieren, dass ein Umdenken in dieser Richtung einsetzt...
Langsam aber sicher finden sich tatsaechlich Firmen, die dem IT-Outsourcing den Ruecken kehren. Ich haetts ja nicht fuer moeglich gehalten 
Allerdings wird die Zeit zeigen muessen, ob dies jetzt in einen Selektionsprozess ala Darwin muendet oder "alle" mit einem blauen Auge davonkommen, frueher oder spaeter


----------



## Counselor (17 Juni 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> IT wird u.a . deshalb als Kostenfaktor ersten Ranges betrachtet


Könnte der Hauptgrund dafür nicht ehr darin liegen, daß es den Verantwortlichen nicht gelungen ist, den Wert der IT Dienstleistungen transparent zu machen? Fehlt es hier vielleicht am Einsatz geeigneter Kennzahlsysteme?

Wesentlich ist auch die Akzeptanz der IT im Unternehmen, die nur durch hochwertigen Service, moderne Hard- und Software und transparente Darstellung der sich daraus ergebenden Wertschöpfung erreicht werden kann. Uralt-PCs -wie sie drboe hier beschrieben hat: (450MHz, 256 MB RAM) mit Uralt-Windows ohne USB Unterstützung, Office 97und Notes 4- sind keine gute Visitenkarte für eine IT-Abteilung. Sie schaden nur der Akzeptanz der IT Abteilung bei den Kunden, die mit solchen Schrotthaufen täglich arbeiten müssen.


----------

